# I'm in London. Any way to get my gun fix here?



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I know London has intense gun laws, but is there anyway I can get my fix here?
I'll be here for a week. Any ranges here or weapons museums? Anything?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not aware of any socialist country that allows its citizens, or visitors from free countries, to possess anything so 'dangerous' as a...gasp...modern handgun. 

England has a very proud heritage and its citizens have fought many times to preserve their independence from foreign dictatorships. But its law-abiding citizens put their freedom into the hands of politicians many years ago, and in all of their wisdom, those politicians came to the conclusion that the average citizen simply did not have the maturity to possess the same weapons as the criminal element. I'm not sure how that has worked out for them, but, nevertheless, it is the law of the land.

If you find that I'm in error about this conclusion, please enlighten me. It might be reassuring, since we are in a constant struggle to keep our our own politicians from taking us down that same road.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There is the Imperial War Museum in London.

Opening Times and Directions | Imperial War Museums

artillery museum
Firepower at the Royal Artillery Museum - Save with a London Pass

army museum
National Army Museum, London


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bisley said:


> I'm not aware of any socialist country that allows its citizens, or visitors from free countries, to possess anything so 'dangerous' as a...gasp...modern handgun.
> 
> England has a very proud heritage and its citizens have fought many times to preserve their independence from foreign dictatorships. But its law-abiding citizens put their freedom into the hands of politicians many years ago, and in all of their wisdom, those politicians came to the conclusion that the average citizen simply did not have the maturity to possess the same weapons as the criminal element. I'm not sure how that has worked out for them, but, nevertheless, it is the law of the land.
> 
> If you find that I'm in error about this conclusion, please enlighten me. It might be reassuring, since we are in a constant struggle to keep our our own politicians from taking us down that same road.


Yeah, its helped them alright. After their gun turn in law passed in 1997, their violent crime rate has gone up around 700%. During last years riots, the sale of baseball bats went up 5000%! One hundred years ago the sun never set on the British Empire, now look what they have become. I feel sad that our government is now going to take us down the same path. To answer the original question, I have never been to England, nor now do I ever want to go there either, and I doubt you will find any gunsmiths there to help you out. Just a personal opinion here.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

I looked online quickly, and there are a decent amount of rifle clubs. That may be the closest you can get.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Holland and Holland,,,*

A friend of mine visited their shop a few years back,,,
He got to hold some $45,000 long guns.

I said how did you find them,,,
He said they were in the telephone book.

Holland & Holland
33 Bruton Street
London
W1J 6HH

Tel: +44 (0) 20 7499 4411
Fax: +44 (0) 20 7499 4544
Gun Room Email:
[email protected]
Store Email:
[email protected]

Opening Hours:
Monday-Friday 9:00am - 6:00pm
Saturday 10:00am - 5:00pm

Aarond

.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

If you're connected, you could probably go shotgunning without much drama. If your willing to throw enough money at the problem. The museums are probably your best bet, all things considered.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Living in London, Kentucky would be a lot easier! 

Thank God for those guys back in '76.


----------

